# Changing the Stigma and Shame Associated with Mental Illness



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 10, 2018)

*Changing the Stigma and Shame Associated with Mental Illness*
Dr. Edward Hallowell
March 10, 2018


----------



## Jesse910 (Mar 14, 2018)

This continues to be a problem area for myself and others.  I live in an urban setting where failure is a strike against a person.  Even in churches those with mental illness are stigmatized.  I have worked in a professional setting for well over 30 years and have dealt with Bipolar 2 during this time.  I have only shared my secret with a small group.  My family knows, but everyone is bound to secrecy.  I am grateful to those who are able to speak out.  I keep to a strict medication schedule and I rely on my support team as needed.  Speaking out to the stigma is important for those who can.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 14, 2018)

Yes. It’s easy to say that things need to change - and bit by bit there is some slow progress being made - but when your career and livelihood hangs in the balance and you have people depending on you and bills to pay it’s a lot more difficult in practice than in theory.


----------



## br350 (Mar 14, 2018)

Bravo. I’ve read Dr. Hallowell’s books, and I applaud him bringing this up so honestly and forthrightly.


----------



## Yuray2 (Mar 14, 2018)

My thoughts

Mental illness, in any capacity, is what it is. It's not a choice.
In my youth, mental illness was a flaw for those who displayed it.
What could possibly change the view that was shared by so many?
Time and education. Education not based in academia, but from observation and understanding.
We would refer to those who showed signs of mental illness as crazy or retards because we were, as children, unintentionally indoctrinated to view them as such. Japs, Pakis, Wops, Limeys,Retards and such were the vernacular that we grew up with because we would parrot those around us.

As I grew, these descriptions of others, stayed with my vocabulary. At 15 or so, my use of these words declined because I was able to recognize them as derogatory. My best friend was epileptic and had frequent seizures. He was my best friend, so I knew him to be a good person. I came to understand that the wiring in his brain was different than most. He didn't wire himself to be like this. His illness was my awakening to mental illness.

Those days are long gone. I am left with the feeling that my actions of using derogatory terms ( though not intended as such,)were generational
behaviour in a way, or bi generational. The terms that I used so often are seldom heard by me these days, only from bigots.

The passing of generations, the understanding of mental illness, are the way to accepting those afflicted with mental illness just as any physical illness. A generation from now should yield no shame attached to the illness. We all know of those who take anti depressants and willingly, without shame, speak of it, as though they are talking as if they had a tummy ache or a bruised elbow. Many television series have some episodes relating in some way to mental illness.

Mental illness was an easy target to attack by thoughtless people, myself being one of them at one point. We used to laugh and make sport of fat people, especially plain clothes wearing girls who were easy to shame. Now, from my observation, these girls dress in a manner that please them despite what others think. Time are changing with acceptance of things that were once the butt of jokes and cruelty. In time, the only shame anyone should ever feel, is the shame of doing nothing to change anything.


----------



## Retired (Mar 15, 2018)

Yuray2 said:
			
		

> Those days are long gone. I am left with the feeling that my actions of using derogatory terms ( though not intended as such,)were generational
> behaviour in a way, or bi generational. The terms that I used so often are seldom heard by me these days, only from bigots.



Thank you for your insightful analysis that struck a chord with me because I remember a time when it was almost expected to deride people who were perceived to be different from the local "norm".

I often wonder to what extent cultural influences that have lingered for generations in some cases.  The military, for example, has had to deal with the effects of mental illness in the past two decades because of the protracted military actions around the world, leaving so many young people severely disabled with PTSD and the struggles they have to overcome for treatment and recognition.

There still seems to be ignorant resistance among many legislators to provide the necessary resources for these as well as everyday people who desperately and urgently need care.


----------



## Mari (Mar 15, 2018)

There is definitely resistance. It seems every week I am put on notice on how much things needs to change. Some recent examples. 

Recently I had cause to be at the hospital for a few days. I spoke with reception, nurses, and doctors. Each time they asked me if I had any other medical issues and each time I said Meniere's Disease, essential tremors, and PTSD. Each time they wrote down Meniere's Disease and essential tremors but did not write down PTSD.

I have also noticed that medical facilities have wall slots with information pamphlets on various illnesses. Almost all the pamphlets are about physical illness with very few on mental illness, often none on mental illness. My doctors office is one exception.

Most recently a friend asked about help for her brothers growing dependence on morphine. I suggested she start by talking with her family doctor. I decided to do some research to see if I could find anything helpful. After an hour I was ready to give up as I could not find any easy way to navigate the system. I ended up printing a list of facilities and for now will leave it up to her.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 15, 2018)

Mari said:


> Recently I had cause to be at the hospital for a few days. I spoke with reception, nurses, and doctors. Each time they asked me if I had any other medical issues and each time I said Meniere's Disease, essential tremors, and PTSD. Each time they wrote down Meniere's Disease and essential tremors but did not write down PTSD.
> 
> I have also noticed that medical facilities have wall slots with information pamphlets on various illnesses. Almost all the pamphlets are about physical illness with very few on mental illness, often none on mental illness. My doctors office is one exception.



In their defense, when you are in hospital or seeing a specialist for treatment of a physical medical condition, they are basically looking for and noting other conditions that could have a bearing on any treatments or medications they might be using. They also ask about allergies but they don't write down things like hay fever in most cases.

Family doctors are different because they are trained to monitor and treat the whole patient - or the patient and the whole family in some cases.



Mari said:


> Most recently a friend asked about help for her brothers growing dependence on morphine. I suggested she start by talking with her family doctor. I decided to do some research to see if I could find anything helpful. After an hour I was ready to give up as I could not find any easy way to navigate the system. I ended up printing a list of facilities and for now will leave it up to her.



The family doctor is a good starting point but you're right - finding where to get help for addictions is very difficult in this province unless you have the resources to pay a lot of money for private facilities. Even then, they generally insist that you detox first and remain drug free for a period of time, which is a major barrier for most addicts.


----------



## Mari (Mar 15, 2018)

I accept that doctors write down what they think is important but for me it is important that anyone providing medical treatment for me be aware that I have PTSD. I also think it important that information pamphlets on mental illness be included along with pamphlets on physical illness. I added these things to the thread because I think they are important. Change can start with small steps.

I do not have any medical background and in all the years of visiting doctors I have been informed about various physical health issues but not one doctor ever discussed mental health issues with me. Almost everything I know I have learned recently from reading books, talking with people, and from this forum.

About seven years ago I started with a new doctor and at one visit she looked at me and said, 'I think you could use some help, I am going to start with a referral to a psychiatrist'. The psychiatrist referred me to a special treatment program for PTSD. I still struggle every day and one of my struggles is a 'what if' of how different my life might have been if I had started therapy much earlier in my life. Maybe just sitting in a waiting room I might have picked up a pamphlet on mental health and started reading and learning...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 15, 2018)

I agree that any good family doctor should be asking about and keeping a record of ALL your health issues, physical and mental. I am fortunate in that my long-time family doctor has always done that.

I just meant that in a hospital and ER setting what the doctor's and nurses need is quick and clear access to essential information potentially affecting why you're there if an urgent situation should arise. As with the example of my allergies, in that contex some are definitely relevant, e.g., so they don't give me medications I'm allergic to. Some are not. It's unlikely that they are going to need to be aware in an urgent situation of a ragweed allergy, especially out of season.

I also have some mental health issues. Some they needed to know about in my recent hospitalizations, especially those for which I may be taking medication at the time, if only to be aware of potential medication interactions. Some are not critical information.

If it's anything you think might have a bearing on your medical condition or your medical treatment  at that time, you should definitely make sure that they are aware of it.


----------



## Yuray2 (Mar 16, 2018)

Hello Mari
I wonder if you could be proactive in this matter of lack of information regarding mental illness information at the hospital, and other area's such as food banks, YMCA, Social Services offices, Service Ontario etc. 

That the above mentioned don't have information, is not likely from choosing not to, but from an oversight.

This task could be accomplished simply from home by writing your MPP, a letter to the editor, and letters to the various public places.

I doubt your letters would go unheeded, given the rise of awareness of mental illness.

As well, I think this would allow a certain self satisfaction for you, knowing that you are part of the vanguard that is making momentum in this cause. One voice, your voice, could be the one that makes all the difference.


----------

